# What would you choose



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

If you could have an archery elk tag in utah...what unit would it be for. List your top one, then pick out of the ones I post. Just looking at my options for next year because I'm closer to drawing one of these.

Central Mountains Manti
Wasatch
Fish Lake
Dutton
panguitch
Beaver
Southwest Desert
Cache South


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

You listed my choice very first!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

How come you don't have Oak Creek on your list?


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I would and did pick the North Cache. It is not on your list but I would pick it again any day.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Wasatch
Central Mountains Manti
Fish Lake
Dutton
panguitch
Beaver
Southwest Desert
Cache South

That would be my choice just like that.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have 7 points for Panguitch. I really like what I have seen from Dutton.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

MONROE MOUNTAIN,


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

For Archery I would choose the Nebo first, but I know the area.

Of those listed, I would choose the Wasatch because it is closest to my house. I would either choose the one closest to where you live or the one you know the best. Knowing a unit and having the time to hunt it are the biggest factors in being successful, at least that is my opinion. Good luck in the draw next year.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Wasach
Manti
Cache (South)


Only because I have hunted them. My first choice is not listed on your list though. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

San Juan


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

panguitch for sure


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> For Archery I would choose the Nebo first, but I know the area.
> 
> Of those listed, I would choose the Wasatch because it is closest to my house. I would either choose the one closest to where you live or the one you know the best. Knowing a unit and having the time to hunt it are the biggest factors in being successful, at least that is my opinion. Good luck in the draw next year.


+1.

Just remember, the Wasatch, Fishlake, Manti and S cache all have spike hunts at the same time, definitely something to consider.


----------

